# traps- with back or delts



## skizxi (Sep 16, 2004)

what do you guys think? is it best to train traps with back or delts?

i know the traps are part of the back, but i prefer to train them with delts as you are using your traps when doing delt excercises ie:- lat raises. what do you lot reckon?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

If you train each body part once a week then it is ok to train them with back. That way they get hit twice a week but not bommed. If you train twice a week I would do them with shoulders. That way they dont get trained indirectly 4 times a week. Hell even heavy bicept curls hit the traps indirectly.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Either way would be cool.

As above!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

What no bump!...............your out


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

I always do them with Back, appears logic to me that they should be with back.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

if i do them they are with back. they get hit when doing deads, so ive always considered them a back exercise


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

They also get hit with side laterals too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2004)

back.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

back.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

winger said:


> They also get hit with side laterals too.


only if you're trying to be macho and using a much bigger weight than you can handle 

you are correct they will get hit a little on shoulder day but much more with back.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Lets just suppose that the traps are made to raise the shoulders. Cause they are. Do you raise your shoulders doing side laterals yes. Do you raise your shoulders on deadlifts, maybe, but only if you do them right(at the end while rolling shoulders back). If you do deadlifts on back day then yes you are correct. But I bet more then half of the guys on this board dont do dead lifts. So if that is the case then do them on shoulder day. I know it looks like I back peddled here but I just started doing deads myself no thanks to James Titor. I can feel the traps after a deadlift day. So I agree. But only if you do dead lifts.

Lets say this then. Tom Platz tore his bicept doing dead lifts. Does that mean dead lifts work bicepts? Well actually yes.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

and done my back in,bad form and too much weight, might give em another try now though.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

My form is terrible and my lower back pays the price for days...........lol.......not really

Mine is more like a straight leg deadlift, only uglier


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Dont train them directly as they get enough stimulation from back and shoulder work,plus big traps ruin you taper and make your shoulders look narrow,imo.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ONE SMART COOKI said:


> Dont train them directly as they get enough stimulation from back and shoulder work,plus big traps ruin you taper and make your shoulders look narrow,imo.


I love this guy.......................dont get any ideas Jimmy..........lol


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

don't make the mistake of thinking your traps are just the bit you see at the top winger, and yes it does help to lift the shoulder cradle, but if you're doing lat raises you should be trying to do them with as little help from your traps as possible... anyhow your traps go down the center of your back not just at the sides of your neck, every single row style movement you make for your back involves your traps.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Biker said:


> don't make the mistake of thinking your traps are just the bit you see at the top winger, and yes it does help to lift the shoulder cradle, but if you're doing lat raises you should be trying to do them with as little help from your traps as possible... anyhow your traps go down the center of your back not just at the sides of your neck, every single row style movement you make for your back involves your traps.


Agreed mate, kinda like a triangle in a way. I just started doing dead lifts and I do feel it in my traps the next day. So I guess I agree with you.

Lets just say that on shoulder day a person does some kind of overhead press, side laterals, and upright rows. Well two of the three lifts they are indirectly working traps. I agree the dead lifts work traps also. Because of the weight the deadlifts might even hit more trap. So I guess I agree. But that is only because James Titor said so.............Just kidding. Because I am doing deads now and my traps are sore.............oh well I guess I hate being wrong, only because it dosn't happen very often............lol.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

it's just a case that working back hits traps and also working shoulders does to. But your traps are more involved in back day so that should be trap day.

when doing your upright rows on shoulder day hold the bar with a much wider grip than normal (slightly wider than shoulder width) you'll find that takes some of the pressure of traps and puts more on to your delts.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

I generaly do them on both, mainly because barbell rows etc get them, so do shrugs. Also lat raises on a shoulder day, basicly either way, youll end up hitting traps weather you try to or not, imho.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

interesting I can't say I've ever noticed any burn in my traps from lat raises, but I do use a very light weight for doing them


----------



## Brummie (Jul 23, 2004)

Which is the best for all round back development, because their tends too be so many ways of deadlifts, I bend my knees and as I first lift from the floor keep my back inbetween horizontal and vertical, trying not to lean to far forward, this uses my legs as well though at the beginning of the lift and also on the way down. I used to lean forward untill my back was parallel with the floor and this didnt use my legs.... So which is the correct or even safest way ???

Interested to see what you guys do !!!

Steve


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Biker - with lat raises, because theres so many different types of form, lik more to front, para and slightly to the rear (standing lat raises)

Bent over lat raises though on another hand, pointed to your rear on a slight angle hits your traps alot, im finding its givin me a little help with rear delt and trap developement at the moment.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2004)

Brummie said:


> Which is the best for all round back development, because their tends too be so many ways of deadlifts, I bend my knees and as I first lift from the floor keep my back inbetween horizontal and vertical, trying not to lean to far forward, this uses my legs as well though at the beginning of the lift and also on the way down. I used to lean forward untill my back was parallel with the floor and this didnt use my legs.... So which is the correct or even safest way ???
> 
> Interested to see what you guys do !!!
> 
> Steve


www.elitefts.com

www.exrx.net


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Biker said:


> interesting I can't say I've ever noticed any burn in my traps from lat raises, but I do use a very light weight for doing them


That is only because you have good delts to begin with. I assume your delts take over your traps...........sorry Uncle Biker.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Winger, could be cos i use a heavier weight, though  or uncle bikers form might be wrong  (hides)


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

form might be wrong!!!!!!!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!

if your traps are knackered after doing lat raises I think you'll find it's your form that's wrong.

lol lat raises are just one of those little fluffy finishing exercises and IMHO only a light weight should be used. Presses are the shoulder exercises when you should be using a heavy weight.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

BTW for many years all I done for shoulders was 3 sets of military presses, it's only been over the last year or two that I've even bothered doing the occasional set of lat raises.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

yeah, it is a finishing off exercise, thats prob why the traps burn


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

no no no, if your traps are burning you're using too heavy a weight and taking the stress of your delts and put it on to your much stronger traps muscles, I'm really not getting through am I?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Biker said:


> no no no, if your traps are burning you're using too heavy a weight and taking the stress of your delts and put it on to your much stronger traps muscles, I'm really not getting through am I?


Sorry Cheater I have to side with biker on this one.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You could lay on an incline bench sideways and use a dumbbell raised from your side.

This will allow the trap to not have to work holding the shoulder neutral. You will have to go really light tho.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

IMO lat raises should be performed before shoulder presses.

yes, lat raises also light weight nice high rep range.

eg....

lat raises 20 reps x 2

shoulder press 8 reps x 3

personally i isolate then hit heavy. normally my tris give out before anything else on pushing movements. isolating the muscle REALLY helps me


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I like to go heavy so I dont isolate first, I isolate last.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

I just do what ever i feel on that day  lol


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

Cheater2K said:


> I just do what ever i feel on that day  lol


that's why you're a little runt


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

lol, a little runt eh!!!!


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

i need to get the pics come to think of it for you to mate, ill try get them tonie


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

lol well at least you can read 

Yes I've been wating for those photos for yonks now... don't be sticking ballons up your sleeves or anything like the


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Biker said:


> lol well at least you can read
> 
> Yes I've been wating for those photos for yonks now... don't be sticking ballons up your sleeves or anything like the


You mean again!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Biker said:


> lol well at least you can read
> 
> Yes I've been wating for those photos for yonks now... don't be sticking ballons up your sleeves or anything like the


Funny Biker, dont forget the socks stuffed in the pants too.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Funny Biker, dont forget the socks stuffed in the pants too.


Bro it is Uncle Biker.  The Godfather


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Funny Biker, dont forget the socks stuffed in the pants too.


LMFAO


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

lol, if i can, ill to a top less shot 

what poses do you want again??

just send us an e-mail of what you want,


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

on all fours, looking over your shoulder, sucking your finger - lol!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

powerU said:


> on all fours, looking over your shoulder, sucking your finger - lol!


That is funny.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

powerU said:


> on all fours, looking over your shoulder, sucking your finger - lol!


I laughed so much when I read that I nearly bloody choked!


----------

